
A New History of the First Peoples in the Americas - ALee
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/10/a-brief-history-of-everyone-who-ever-lived/537942/?single_page=true
======
KGIII
If you ever get to Taos and ask the people of the pueblo how long their
ancestors have been there, you may well get a reply akin to, 'We have always
been the people of the pueblo.'

I'm not sure if the majority eschew scientists researching their history. We
welcome it with my people. Much of our history was lost and there are
continued efforts to recover that history.

I'm not sure of any DNA projects underway, though I recall someone mentioning
a group that had gone through asking for samples. I have had my DNA analyzed
and can prove my heritage through the records. This helped enable me to have
dual citizenship.

Anyhow, I guess the gist of what I'm trying to say is that we aren't all
sticklers for believing origin myth is our identity and we aren't all against
discovery of our lineage and migrations. I am Micmac (Mi'kmaq, among other
spellings) regardless of our origin myths. The two are able to be held as
distinct values with neither being any more meaningful on your ordinary
average day.

